

Inside Canadian cyber-security agency’s 'target the world' strategy - EthanHeilman
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/the-landmark-file-inside-canadian-cyber-security-agencys-target-the-world-strategy/article20179786/

======
pwnna
> The Canadian agency boasts that its analysts took less than five minutes to
> identify “vulnerable” devices in the targeted network.

Curious, I wonder if the vulnerabilities are just there because bad software,
or if the CSE has 0 days against those devices..

~~~
redthrowaway
I think it's safe to assume that any government-backed cyber security agency
will have a cache of 0 days lying around for use in offensive operations.

